# This is JanHank



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

I have just logged out and logged in again.

I have asked to be remembered so when I logged in again I just clicked the login with out filling in the user name *JanHank*. 
Can this be the trouble with some of the other User Name Posts?

This is Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*So now I am back*

I logged out and in again with my user name *JanHank* and I assume my Indians will be back.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

User Name said:


> I have just logged out and logged in again.
> 
> I have asked to be remembered so when I logged in again I just clicked the login with out filling in the user name *JanHank*.
> Can this be the trouble with some of the other User Name Posts?
> ...


Is ANYONE listening @VS_Admin

Terry


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

And I am the Invisible Man's shadow.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not fixed then. No surprise. Ive reported your post Jan.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Reported Jan, as requested elsewhere in this forum.

It looks as if you may have cracked one of the two issues regarding the name. 

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That seems a brilliant piece of deduction for a mere wummun > >

Sounds too bloody obvious.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Reported Jan, as requested elsewhere in this forum.
> 
> It looks as if you may have cracked one of the two issues regarding the name.
> 
> .


I cracked this part of the issue at least 2 weeks ago John, I even copied the sign in with* User Name* and *my password* (the dots where my password is of course) nobody commented, neither members or VS :frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here is where I posted it before 26.01.18
Top post page 4.
You will see it says Welcome User Name
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/11...er-name-issue-out-has-gone-long-enough-3.html

At the end of that page we have a post by VS ????????


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It is a wonder we have any members left after fiascos like this.

Ray.


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

Does any one know how many people are on these forums with the moniker 'User Name' ?


Well, there's me and ........


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

User Name said:


> Does any one know how many people are on these forums with the moniker 'User Name' ?
> 
> Well, there's me and ........


And who are you?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On a bad day every one by the look of it.


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

_And who are you?_

Well, I set off this morning as Keithchesterfield but as I was having a bad day I thought I'd change my name for a few hours.

I've had a decent tea, a shave and a shower so I'll b*gger off back to my normal idiot self and log off from here.

User Name - goodbye.

:grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

Guess who?

I've just tried this for someone to report.


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

It's me again, anyone can do it, no problem.


Q: Why do women have orgasms?  
A: Just another reason to moan, really. 

 Two girls are riding their old rickety bikes down the back streets of Amsterdam one late afternoon. As it turns closer towards dusk, the increasing darkness of the streets starts making the two girls a little nervous when one girl leans over to the other and says. 

"You know, I've never come this way before.”

The other girl says, “I shouldn’t worry about it, It’s probably the cobblestones.”


How was copper wire invented?
Two Scotsmen fighting over a penny.

How can you tell when you are flying over Scotland?
You will see toilet paper on the washing lines.

Why do Bagpipe players walk while they play?
To get away from the noise.

Q: Did you hear about the guy who died of a Viagra overdose? 
A: They couldn't close his casket.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now thats gotta upset someone. 
Some small minded insecure person with low esteem.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Itz upzet me coz I don't know who's written it, come on, own up you wicked thing.
Is it cabby?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I think it might be Barry.

He often writes a sentence, followed at the end by the unnecessary word "really".

Don't thank me. 

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not me! I havent logged out for ten years.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This looks as if its been copied and pasted John, Barry couldn't make up jokes like that, he's such a clean cut chap don't ya know. 

I see he's beaten me too it. but I don't know what he's said yet.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I see it's fixed then.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe they have read this

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Username-Evie-Joe-Sugg/dp/1473619130


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

This is Jan again, on the Kindle, obviously nothing has been done.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Om back.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have also had an email to say User Name has answered a thread I subscribe to.
Is it holiday time in Canada? Where the devil are they.


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

My turn to try, hope I can get back in, didn't think even VS could screw up this badly, if a member wanted to they could cause a lot of trouble > >

Sort it VS, and quickly.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*User Name has completed part of his/her profile.*

See Cbe c2005. X 2


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

User Name said:


> My turn to try, hope I can get back in, didn't think even VS could screw up this badly, if a member wanted to they could cause a lot of trouble > >
> 
> Sort it VS, and quickly.


Couldn't post this in the other post


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would give up by now and just bugger off.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Whoever this person or these persons are I think we should completely ignore them.

Howsomever, its about time VS prevented everyone from logging in before their user name is inserted.


----------

